# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Erdbeben in Nepal

## schorschilia

*Nepal: Mehr als 700 Tote nach Erdbeben* 

Der Himalaya-Staat Nepal wird von einem schweren Erdbeben heimgesucht. Gebäude und jahrhundertealte Tempel stürzen zusammen. Dutzende Menschen werden in Krankenhäuser gebracht. Es soll mehr als 700 Tote geben. 

Das stärkste Erdbeben in Nepal seit 81 Jahren hat mehr als 700 Menschen in den Tod gerissen und vor allem in der Hauptstadt Kathmandu schwere Schäden verursacht. Das Heimatministerium teilte mit, es sei fast sicher, dass die Opferzahl weiter ansteigen werde. Das Beben ließ zahlreiche Gebäude und historische Tempel zusammenstürzen.
Allein in Nepal starben mindestens 688 Menschen. Betroffen waren aber auch Nachbarländer: In Indien kamen mindestens 20 Menschen ums Leben, in Bangladesch zwei.......

http://www.heute.de/erdbeben-er-stae...-38193948.html

----------


## schiene

Schlimm was da alles zerstört wurde und wieviele es nicht überlebt haben.

"Kathmandus Einwohner haben die Nacht im Freien verbracht. Es fehlt an Wasser und Nahrung. Helfer arbeiten unentwegt – und ziehen immer mehr Leichen aus den Trümmern"
http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeit...du-augenzeugen

----------


## wein4tler

Das zeigt wieder einmal die Ohnmacht des Menschen gegenüber solchen Naturereignissen auf. Ich frage mich manchmal ob nicht auch die unterirdischen Atomversuche das ihre dazu beitragen zu diesen Verschiebungen?

----------


## pit

Nach letzten Meldungen bereits über 2.400 Todesopfer!

----------


## schorschilia

Heute sind`s bereits über 3`000....traurige Zahlenstatistik !

http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/ber...id3700961.html

----------

